# Baptist Ladies and Beer



## OPC'n (Feb 23, 2009)

While shopping in a grocery store, two Baptist church ladies 
happened to pass by the beer, wine, and liquor section. One asked the 
other if she would like a beer. 

The second good Baptist sister answered that, indeed, it would be 
very nice to have one, but that she would feel uncomfortable about 
purchasing it. 

The first sister replied that she would handle that without a problem. 
She picked up a six-pack and took it to the cashier. 

The cashier had a surprised look, so the good Baptist sister said, 
"This is for washing our hair." 

Without blinking an eye, the cashier reached under the counter and 
put a package of pretzel sticks in the bag with the beer. "The 
curlers are on me."


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 23, 2009)

Good one


----------



## ww (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 23, 2009)

Great!


----------

